
Useful bash oneliners - fnbr
http://finbarr.ca/Useful-oneliners/
======
basename
Something I use quite often, to create a new Maildir under $HOME

    
    
        mkdir -p ~/Mail/{cur,new,tmp}

~~~
fnbr
I didn't know that mkdir took flags- thanks for that. That's really handy.

Reference for -p for anyone else who doesn't know:

> -p Will create nested directories, but only if they don't exist already. [1]

[1] [https://superuser.com/questions/165157/what-does-mkdir-p-
fla...](https://superuser.com/questions/165157/what-does-mkdir-p-flag-do)

